# TT Forum - New Design



## Jae

All,

As you may now see, the TT Forum Forum areas have been updated with the new style for PHPBB. Custom made for the TT Forum and using all the features from PHPBB3.0.7pl you should have a far better experience on the site.

My intention was to get the other pages up at the same time, but they will follow in a week or so, once we've made all changes and tested properly.

Well, enjoy the site, enjoy the EvenTT10 and look forward to the new features that will be coming up.

All input welcome!!!

BR

Jae


----------



## SteviedTT

Is it not possible to seperate the Mk1 section so that the stickies don't run into the normal posts?


----------



## Devil

Looks horrible with th black background


----------



## Guest

Awesome 

Once we get used to it, it will be great. At last there is an icon to show which topics you have posted in 

is it possible to separate the pinned topics better from the rest of the posts?

Also is it possible to get the brushed metal finish back? It looked better than the flat grey...


----------



## skiwhiz

guess this is the upgrade Jae has been on about, couple of days and we will not even notice :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lazerjules

Have to admit that does seem a bit weird.

But looks brill, like it.


----------



## Devil

ye i agree it needs to be seperated


----------



## mikeat45

whoa
ah well cant kick againt changes else we would all be somewhere else, and not using that new fangled inter-thingy wasname :lol:


----------



## Devil

imo it dosnt look anywhere near as clear and crisp as the old 1 did. The bold black writting for the topics is to large and bold defo not as clear. kinda messy when its a long topic name then page 1 2 and 3 next to it. make the txt slightly smaller mabe and not as bold.


----------



## jiggyjaggy

looks [email protected] Before it looked crisp, simple and easy on the eye. Now it looks like a blinged-up ford fiesta! :lol:


----------



## sixdoublesix

The layout has moved so its not aligned? Im using a Mac and the boxes are all over the place!


----------



## Earni

awesome, much prefer this to the old style


----------



## Anneymouse

Found it all a bit 'in yer face' at first, but it is clean and nice  does need separated though!


----------



## Anneymouse

I did like it, but what fresh hell is this when there is no link to topics you have posted on?!


----------



## SteviedTT

I've sussed out that topics you've posted on have a wee asterisk on the circle next to the topic


----------



## Dotti

I thought my computer had caught a virus because it looks big and kind of fluffy :? , but suppose I will get used to it! :roll:


----------



## ttpanos

nice very nice .


----------



## SteviedTT

What does the flame (or whatever it is) at the 7oclock position on the circle depict?


----------



## T3RBO

Not sure if my head can take this 

Agree with the comments about the previous format being a lot more crisp and clear.

My initial reaction is all this bold and several text sizes makes it look squashed and messy and the icons are well confusing.


----------



## kmpowell

FWIW I don't like it much. It's a bit too squashed and 'rounded'. I like the new functions, but I think the aesthetics of the brushed metal skin was better.

Oh and Jae, this new skin breaks on an iPad and iPhone when you return back to the board index.


----------



## LOWEY

Hi, Superb, some people don't seem to like change, thank god we have change otherwise we be on the Model T_Ford forum! 

Paul


----------



## powerplay

Ugh shudder horror!

Just trying to sit back and take this in, comparing a cached version side by side to the new style.

I don't like it 

The black background is HORRID. TT-Talk went "All black" some time ago, I haven't been on it since. It looks particularly [email protected] on my nice Widescreen 1080 res monitor as the tiled background doesn't fill the screen and you can see the edges, reminds me of the web 10 years ago, such an amateurish appearance :?

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE x 10^10 put back the old light-grey>white simple background, it is SO MUCH easier on the eye.

Not so keen on the icons, on the old style RED was new posts, GREY nothing new since last visit, this was an easy visual cue but now I have to CONCENTRATE to see what is what.... NOT GOOD - there are plenty of books out there about web design, first rule of thumb is not to make the user have to think :wink:

The topic headings are TOO BOLD.Or actually compared to the old style, too BLACK. It looks overkill and the older style is easier to read. Why are the usernames of the topic starters now in bold? I could read it better before. I get less on the screen now. A step backwards :x

I do like the better indication on nested quotes though so at least something has improved :wink:

Oh and is there a key to what all the icon symbols mean? I'm a bit clueless and there is nothing in the mouse-over description to indicate what the different icons mean (shame really as that's what it's for!)


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, I like the new look, much clearer, easier to read, IMO.
Hoggy.


----------



## Guest

Seems to be more spam now than before 

Thought it was meant to be the other way round with a newer version? :?


----------



## rustyintegrale

Hi Jae,

I like the colour scheme but I find the font size for Forums/Topics/Post titles too large. That maybe because the overall width of the 'live' area is so narrow.

I'm reading this on a 13in Macbook Air and I have a good 25-30mm of margin down each side which gives everything a cramped appearance. I haven't tried on my iMac yet but I should imagine it will look like a white line down the middle of the road!

Apart from that it seems fine. 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## m4rky

rustyintegrale said:


> I'm reading this on a 13in Macbook Air and I have a good 25-30mm or margin down each side which gives everything a cramped appearance.


Same here  I also think the fonts are a bit too bold if that makes sense. The tabs at the top take you back to the old format too so its seems a bit incomplete


----------



## ecko2702

I like it, looks good. It might take some getting used to but I can live with that. Good work!


----------



## Fictorious

Do we have an option to change it back? It's absolutely horrid.


----------



## hanzo

Funky Fresh! i love it!


----------



## audimad

Hate it, prefer the old style.


----------



## rustyintegrale

We also seem to have lost the 'PM' and 'weblink' buttons where they used to sit next to the current 'Garage' button.

Or have they moved?

Cheers

rich 

*Edit* Oh okay, I see they've moved. Preferred them more visible to be honest... :lol:


----------



## EnfieldTT

It's just far too busy: black here, red there, bold text all over the place. Real headache material :?

Seriously, it's giving me a headache just looking at it.

Remember: less is more.


----------



## egster

Just came off lunch and  what is this :lol:

Some good suggestions for improvement in this thread and I think we're going to get used to it sooner or later. Maybe we should have the option of switching designs for each user to choose what they prefer.

However, the new one looks more modern but a bit confusing atm


----------



## T3RBO

Well I've managed to shrink my signature by dropping the font size down to small ,and lost the huge gap between member logo and the text by deleting the space. Also removed the MSN icon as looked a bit random sat there on it's own.


----------



## SAJ77

Preferred the old style - much clearer IMO. Sorry.

Saj


----------



## Maila

Looks nice, but too blink for me. But the biggest issue, is that the background id repeating. Could create repeating background, but without stitches.

Like http://www.ssosum.cz/sum/


----------



## R5T

Not a fan of the layout, looks messy. :?


----------



## triplefan

It's really nice to have "active topics" back, but really not a fan of the new font size and colours.


----------



## roddy

it is fine,, a bit more bold ,maybe blingy , but i am sure it will soon look q normal,, dont know about all the tecky things some peeps are going on about,, R,, ( from my notepad )


----------



## fishface

Sorry I don't like it, thought my screen settings had gone haywire


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya,
Just my 2p's worth. But, it wasn't broken so why try and fix it.
Also and maybe this is just my pc, but the page your looking at now jumps slightly as you scroll down the page. It never used to do this.


----------



## R5T

What the hell is the flame on 7, the star on two and what sign is on 10. :?: 
Make the mark sign :?: green so that it is more clear there is a new post.
O and loose the black background it looks awful and loose the Collapse view also.


----------



## egster

Anyone tried to set the magnifying option in internet explorer to 75%?

Interesting result I got, a lot neater that way 


Maybe it's just me using a low resolution old laptop display, gonna try it on 1920x1080 later.

EDIT: 90% is very cool too!


----------



## slg

I have the border down both side aswell. Whilst i appreciate a lot of work has gone into a new site I don't like it either. It's very jerky when scrolling down and after a few pages i'm getting a headache.


----------



## SteveTDCi

after all the negatives i think i'll add my 2p ......... I like it, much fresher and I find it easier to read, so its a thumbs up from me


----------



## davida-p

Can we have our old look back please, we know you mean well....I have to wear my sunglasses!! Sorry not a fan of this look


----------



## Wallsendmag

omg wtf


----------



## John-H

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Just my 2p's worth. But, it wasn't broken so why try and fix it.
> Also and maybe this is just my pc, but the page your looking at now jumps slightly as you scroll down the page. It never used to do this.


I get that too - it's as if the screen is taking longer to redraw - like an old PC.


----------



## A3DFU

John-H said:


> TT4PJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya,
> the page your looking at now jumps slightly as you scroll down the page.
> 
> 
> 
> I get that too - it's as if the screen is taking longer to redraw - like an old PC.
Click to expand...

Same here :?


----------



## John-H

Posted pictures seem to be displayed full size causing any text to be just as wide - but not all the picture and text appears in the window at once so you get a scroll bar at the bottom of the post. This is difficult when you are trying to read text at the top of the post. Here's an example (Redscouse's post): viewtopic.php?f=55&t=147393&start=135 Can the autosize feature be re-instated?

I tried updating Java but that didn't improve the screen refresh rate for the slow scroll problem.


----------



## Matt P

It's clear a lot of work has gone into this and it shows a real effort to keep the site fresh but i'm afraid I have to agree with many others:

The black background is too in contrast with the bright lists/threads causing visual discomfort.[/*]
The bolds, colours and differing text sizes are making it difficult to scan read thread lists[/*]
The MK1 stickies are no longer seperated from normal threads (which was always really nice)[/*]
The screen does judder as you scroll down (on ie8 here)[/*]

I don't think you should just go back, keep the updated BB but please make some scheme changes, the old one did look a lot crisper.

Oh, for those who didn't see PM is in the little down arrow next to our forum names now.


----------



## Bladerider

Think it looks good.

Clearer and more modern and fresh, much less austere than the old look.

Nice job.

J.


----------



## hanzo

I love the new features in the Garage section where we can list our mods!!!!! Brilliant! 

and the drop down screen next to our names is funky!

It is very modern and I like it alot!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

No screen 'judder' here. Slick and fast.

Firefox 3.6.6


----------



## sTTranger

what have you done [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

It looks rubbish [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Ive had to tone my screen down  

Put it back please


----------



## John-H

It's better on newer PCs. I think it may be the intensity of the required graphics processing. It's worse when there are lots of pictures and avitars etc. It's pretty bad on my PC but I don't want to buy a new one just yet. I'll see if there's a newer graphics driver.


----------



## Gone

I've got some juddering in firefox, but the laptop is 2 years old.

Happy with the new look - I get what people mean re. the black/grey contrast but I think it's nicely rendered and just a case of getting used to it - give it a few weeks? Generally thumbs up here

But, please, pretty please, with a cherry and hundreds and thousands on top, can we have View Active Topics fixed now? It is the most useful button on the forum and it's been out of use for something 2 months. Can we at least have an update? What's wrong, How long to fix?

Thanks


----------



## aidb

Takes a while to get used to, but I like the new look. Makes the old one look very dated. Plus I appreciate all the hard work that must have gone into producing it. A few tweaks here and there and we'll never look back.


----------



## Dash

I like the look, far cleaner than the "brushed metal" noise.

- Having the stickies separated would indeed be an improvement.

- Allowing the content to use more of the screen instead of being fixed would be helpful.

- It's a shame it is still not mobile friendly or has a "low-graphics version" easily accessible.

Keep up the good work.



SteviedTT said:


> What does the flame (or whatever it is) at the 7oclock position on the circle depict?


I believe it indicates that it is a popular, or "hot" topic.


----------



## Charlie

This si the first topic I have looked at since the change and so not sure about some of what perople are referring to, however I like the look generally and with a few tweaks it will be spot on 

I also get the juddering when scrolling down and my laptop is less than 1 year old :-(

Charlie


----------



## Dash

Update your graphics drivers.


----------



## John-H

Dash said:


> Update your graphics drivers.


Did it work for you?


----------



## Dash

If you're getting juddering on your screen when you scroll, it's often that you don't have the correct graphics drivers installed.

I don't have the issue


----------



## Guest

New format is a LOT better for iPhone. Easier to read, and in landscape the bolder text is much easier to pick.

Good stuff.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Hi Guys,

Having lived with this for a couple of days now I really only think the issue is with the size and boldness of the forum titles, member names and post headings. The size difference between the actual post text and the headings is huge and maybe by reducing these and using a semi-bold font instead of bold might make things less of a strain on the eyes... :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## southTT

Don't like it, sorry.
cheers
jon


----------



## Nilesong

It's okaaaaay. It's just that I liked the brushed metal look. It kind of made the whole experience a little more.... Luxurious. Welcoming. A little bit sexy actually.
This version looks a bit like ebay. I nearly put a bid in for one of the TT's in a sig! :lol:

Or it just looks like 'all the others.'

Anyway it's done now and maybe it is a way forward, and I'm sure a lot of work went into it. Well done to those of you who had a hand in that.


----------



## dzTT

Maybe its just me but pics that people post dont fit? i have to scroll down to the bottom of all the pics then scroll across to the right it didnt happen like this with the old set up but its maybe somethin im doin wrong?

Dz


----------



## TT_Tesh

Looks awesome. Top Job Jae.

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Charlie

Having played a little bit now, I love the look but hate the staggering scrolling down, from above sounds like it is not a forum issue but my laptop - anyone advise on how I can update my graphics drivers - free??

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## rustyintegrale

Charlie said:


> Having played a little bit now, I love the look but hate the staggering scrolling down, from above sounds like it is not a forum issue but my laptop - anyone advise on how I can update my graphics drivers - free??
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Charlie


Charlie, I'm not sure how it works on a Windows machine (Apple has System Profiler), but if you can find out what your graphics card is just visit the vendor's site and you should be able to download upgraded firmware/software if it's available.

Cheers

rich


----------



## bluey-uk

Sorry no, Looks like lexus lights on a TT


----------



## Matchu

Looks more funky overall and...a change is as good as a rest!

No issues for me on juddering etc....and many thanks for the time and effort for the upgrade


----------



## CraigW

I'm really liking the new look. It's bold and crisp. I think everyone has to give it a few weeks and they will get used to it. Top Job [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## TT5 4 JON

aaaargh put it back to how it was. :?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Looks far better at work without the black sides.


----------



## Guest

So where's the response to our feedback then? :roll:

The picture re-size issue really needs sorting. Some have annoying scroll bars, and some are just plain cut off....


----------



## les

manphibian said:


> The picture re-size issue really needs sorting. Some have annoying scroll bars, and some are just plain cut off....


Agreed as so many of us use Photobucket to post our pic's which shouldn't be an issue really. Some sites you can just upload your pic's direct from your PC without the need for a photo hosting site. This site should at least be able to support full size pic's posted via Photobucket at least IMO. :?


----------



## T3RBO

*All the bold and different font sizes is still giving me a headache* :?

Is there a key somewhere to all the new symbols?

Read the flame type icon means it's a popular topic, although the fact one is on page 80 with over 1200 views is moot point.


----------



## Nem

The flame is a "Hot Topic" which simply means it has over 25 replies.

The red star in the top right corner means you have posted a reply in that topic, also known as a dotted topic.

Large red tick is a thread with new replies since the last view.

The peg in the top left is a sticky post.


----------



## T3RBO

Thanks


----------



## muxgt

Come on guy's!, who cares as its doing the same jobby... :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

manphibian said:


> So where's the response to our feedback then? :roll:


I am sure it will happen in due course. At the moment Jae is on holiday having a well earned rest


----------



## rabTT

A3DFU said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> 
> So where's the response to our feedback then? :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure it will happen in due course. At the moment Jae is on holiday having a well earned rest
Click to expand...

. . . and in the meantime, if posting images, make sure that they are 640x480 and they'll fit a treat :wink:


----------



## EnfieldTT

Can you just go into the stylesheet and edit it so that, once you click on a thread, it is no longer in bold? Seriously, I've never come across ANY forum which _doesn't_ actually do that :?

The whole idea of putting something in Bold, is so that your attention is drawn to it. Why would I want my attention drawn to a thread which I've just clicked on? As things stand, my attention is being drawn to every...single...thread - hence the headache. It's just ridiculous.

As someone else said: it wasn't broke, so why change it?


----------



## Naresh

I have to agree with the above comments. Although change is good sometimes I feel the forum layout and feel has made it extremely difficult to read and follow. The design is far too busy - too much detail when the previous simpler layout was easier on the eye. I'm also not liking the bold text on everything on the page including threads. To be more honest It's just giving me a headache each time I log on. Seeing as I have Uni assignments to hand in this week it's a perfect excuse not to get distracted from work. :roll:


----------



## Charlie

I am finding myself spending a lot less time on here than normal as it is doing my eyes in and the juddering is still apparent despite installing some upgrades :-(

Charlie


----------



## A3DFU

Charlie said:


> I am finding myself spending a lot less time on here than normal as it is doing my eyes in and the juddering is still apparent despite installing some upgrades :-(
> 
> Charlie


Seconded. I'm more on the TTOC form which has a eye-relaxing black background and no judder 8)


----------



## Dash

Charlie said:


> Having played a little bit now, I love the look but hate the staggering scrolling down, from above sounds like it is not a forum issue but my laptop - anyone advise on how I can update my graphics drivers - free??


Bizarely Apple's web-site gives a simple how-to: http://support.apple.com/kb/ht1768

PM me if you have any problems.


----------



## powerplay

EnfieldTT said:


> Can you just go into the stylesheet and edit it so that, once you click on a thread, it is no longer in bold? Seriously, I've never come across ANY forum which _doesn't_ actually do that :?
> 
> The whole idea of putting something in Bold, is so that your attention is drawn to it. Why would I want my attention drawn to a thread which I've just clicked on? As things stand, my attention is being drawn to every...single...thread - hence the headache. It's just ridiculous.


+1


----------



## powerplay

A3DFU said:


> Seconded. I'm more on the TTOC form which has a eye-relaxing black background and no judder


Uh oh please don't suggest an all-black background 

[a bit off topic] You're lucky if you find that relaxing, sadly I've had laser eye surgery and it's screwed my eyes up big time, white text on a black background is painfully unreadable to me, this site is now bad enough with the huge swathe of black with the thin central content - but thankfully that still has a light background :wink:


----------



## TT_Tesh

Could we put the stickies back in a seperate section in the MK1 forum.

I think its quite confusing that there are stickies and then usual everyday posts. Looks a bit too much. Love the rest though.

:lol:


----------



## kw_maher

Dash said:


> Update your graphics drivers.


IIRC, it's more likely to be a Firefox issue.
Older versions of FF3 juddered with fixed backgrounds and elements.

PS. Looks ass.


----------



## Wallsendmag

I think the update is a load of Bullock's


----------



## jim

Not been on here for a long time and i think the new look site is the dogs ............

Jim..........


----------



## lazerjules

I know it's going to sound negative, but I am now finding that I am naturally less inclined to visit the site.

My initial comment and thought was that it looks great, however I am now finding that it is just harder work to see and read.
I now find it quite 'heavy' and muddled, it's as if it has all merged into one mass of text and mush, it's not clean and easy to read anymore.

I think the problem may lie in the stickies not being seperate, and the usernames in bold as well as the topic title. I would make the usernames grey.

What is interesting though is that Alexa shows an increase in traffic in the last week. http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/********.co.uk#


----------



## A3DFU

What happenend now 

There is no distinction between people's posts; i.e. one rolls into the other without a line under each member's post. The actual posted message is tiny while the rest (forum name, signature etc) is over powering in bold

I now defo vote for the old forum back, PLEASE, Jae


----------



## A3DFU

ps, as I can't even now find the "edit" button I'll need to make another post, which of course ups the post count :wink:

But my point is that I won't want to come onto this forum until it's sorted :?


----------



## Wallsendmag

I keep reading posts then going back to the forum and the new post icon is illuminated but there aren't any new posts :twisted:


----------



## smurfeTTe

Speaking as someone who's not been here very long, I quite like the new look site. However, I can totally understand why those of you who have been here quite a long time aren't so favourable. I've probably not had enough use of the 'old' site to make a very good or useful comparison but it seems fine from a newbie perspective!


----------



## powerplay

After now using the new look for a few days, most of it I can bring myself to live with. Things have changed for apparently no reason, ie, moving around of buttons (something Microsoft does best, along with adding additional mouse clicks to achieve the same task as previously was done with less - but I digress).

THE most annoying thing is the unreadability of the list of post topics, there is no obvious visual distinction between what is read or unread. That SHOULD imho be the topic title being normal/bold.


----------



## Charlie

I am finding myself off doing other things rather than being on here :-(

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO

Clickable links no longer open a new window so I keep losing or closing the forum.


----------



## A3DFU

at least its now back where individual posts are distinguishable


----------



## Wallsendmag

A3DFU said:


> at least its now back where individual posts are distinguishable


You weren't posting on here remember :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

wallsendmag said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> at least its now back where individual posts are distinguishable
> 
> 
> 
> You weren't posting on here remember :lol:
Click to expand...

Got a short memory theses days, quickly approaching my 70s :twisted: :roll:


----------



## swfblade

Cant we just have both available in the user profile section, then people can choose between the 2 layouts?

Gotta say, I'm visiting less now as the new layout is VERY poor from a design point of view. its waaay too harsh on the eyes and too busy.

Dont get me wrong, I know how much effort has to go in to change phpBB templates, but this one just doesnt work I'm afriad.


----------



## Nem

The main problem was that the original "Brushed Metal" theme was only designed and supported on the initial version of phpbb3, and it was never officially updated. Basically meaning that every time there was an update to the software the template had to be manually updated which was a time consuming task.

With the new theme it's been created for the TT Forum and will be supported with any upgrades which will be released for us, meaning as updates are released we can have them installed faster and easier.


----------



## Dash

T3RBO said:


> Clickable links no longer open a new window so I keep losing or closing the forum.


Good, I am more than capable of deciding whether I want a new window to spawn or not.

Try clicking the link with your middle mouse button, or holding Ctrl when you click the link if you want it to open in a new window.


----------



## drjam

The Forum looks like this in my browser (chrome) today :x 
And same on my mobile.


----------



## powerplay

Dash said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clickable links no longer open a new window so I keep losing or closing the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Good, I am more than capable of deciding whether I want a new window to spawn or not.
> 
> Try clicking the link with your middle mouse button, or holding Ctrl when you click the link if you want it to open in a new window.
Click to expand...

Bad, opening links (that point to a third-party site) in a new window/tab is much better and the preferred method of operation for most people I think.

Before the board changed to its previous brushed-metal look, external links always opened in a new window then this functionality was lost with the new brushed-metal look, which was a real pain. Then it (the old site) was updated so external links didn't replace the current page in the browser (hurrah).

Now, we've lost this again and external links are replacing the current page. Booooooo.


----------



## triplefan

I find myself identifying with the people who find it hard to pull the necessary info from the forum page, to me nothing stands out. There is too much bold type, and not enough to differentiate between posts read and unread. It would be better if read topic titles were no longer bold, or changed to grey.

I am definitely not visiting as much as I used to, though that might be a good thing :roll:

PS, still not got the missing smileys back


----------



## rustyintegrale

triplefan said:


> I find myself identifying with the people who find it hard to pull the necessary info from the forum page, to me nothing stands out. There is too much bold type, and not enough to differentiate between posts read and unread. It would be better if read topic titles were no longer bold, or changed to grey.
> 
> I am definitely not visiting as much as I used to, though that might be a good thing :roll:
> 
> PS, still not got the missing smileys back


Nor active topics. Unless it's just plain quiet. Where is everybody?!


----------



## triplefan

rustyintegrale said:


> Where is everybody?!


Just looked and only a page and a half, and it's back to 06:30   

Guess most people are voting with their fingers


----------



## rustyintegrale

triplefan said:


> Guess most people are voting with their fingers


To do what? Is anyone listening?

I guess they're waiting for the heat to die down and we all get used to it. :lol:

I know how tough it is presenting a new idea, but this forum has some easily adjustable 'wrongs' that could make it so much better whilst retaining the basic design.

Cheers

rich


----------



## Guest

i have no massive problems, but the few little things have definitely stopped me from posting much....

That was probably the aim of the change! :lol:


----------



## T3RBO

In fairness I believe Jae is on holiday :wink:


----------



## Ikon66

jae is on holiday and I'm sure he'll look at all of the comments on here and do what he can to sort them. As rusty has said many of them are quick fixes.

Forum traffic does tend to drop off at this time of year for obvious reasons, although each time I log on, usually 3 / 4 times daily there's still between 3 and 7 pages of new posts each time.

I hope that helps in the interim?

Paul


----------



## A3DFU

Ikon66 said:


> jae is on holiday
> 
> Paul


Thanks for pointing this out again


----------



## nylo

I actually really like the new layout and design. I find it much less contrived, and the bold helps pick out the bits I want to see namely title and which section it's in.

A thumbs up from me, Jae [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## xraytyd2

Just quickly seeing some of the pic that I think are hi res that people post. Now they have a scroll bar at the bottom which isnt ideal when your trying to look at 1 of the few pictures in the middle. You have to scrol down.

Other than that its fine. A change is always good. Maybe larger avatars and signature attachments would be good.


----------



## colster

I must admit that since the change I am visiting less frequently purely because I find it more difficult to look at for long periods of time. It just doesn't sit right for me.

Perhaps it is the colour scheme but I do know that I find that the topic headers slightly too large and too black. Perhaps a slightly more charcoal colour would be easier on the eye.

Also, to have a separate section at the top for stickies like on the old forum (at the moment it is difficult to see where they end)

Can I suggest also a key so that we know what the symbols mean.


----------



## T3RBO

colster said:


> Can I suggest also a key so that we know what the symbols mean.


I asked the same question the other day



Nem said:


> The flame is a "Hot Topic" which simply means it has over 25 replies.
> 
> The red star in the top right corner means you have posted a reply in that topic, also known as a dotted topic.
> 
> Large red tick is a thread with new replies since the last view.
> 
> The peg in the top left is a sticky post.


----------



## triplefan

T3RBO said:


> The flame is a "Hot Topic" which simply means it has over 25 replies.


Unless it's this topic :lol:


----------



## lego man

looks even worse on my iPad ! :?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

colster said:


> I must admit that since the change I am visiting less frequently purely because I find it more difficult to look at for long periods of time. It just doesn't sit right for me.


I hear you there !! I'm hating the view your posts.. finding it so difficult to bother with... It just looks like every post has a response.. all the titles are in bold.. i may have been dreaming but were they not only bold if a new post had been made??

some have stars some have ticks... some have somthing in the left... previously it was really easy to see posts that hadn't change... i'm now hiting view my posts and just saying... I can't be bothered... as it lookslike there's too many...

i'm sure it's down to the bold text... :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

tony_rigby_uk said:


> colster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must admit that since the change I am visiting less frequently purely because I find it more difficult to look at for long periods of time. It just doesn't sit right for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you there !! I'm hating the view your posts.. finding it so difficult to bother with... It just looks like every post has a response.. all the titles are in bold.. i may have been dreaming but were they not only bold if a new post had been made??
> 
> some have stars some have ticks... some have somthing in the left... previously it was really easy to see posts that hadn't change... i'm now hiting view my posts and just saying... I can't be bothered... as it lookslike there's too many...
> 
> i'm sure it's down to the bold text... :roll:
Click to expand...

I think there is another reason :roll:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Nope... deffo not... i'd still spend copuous amounts of time here...regardless of the "performance site" that shall not be named :lol: (after all looks like all the modding head are over there) there's nothing wrong with being on a few sites... i'm also on seat cupra.net too (well my car is running a seat map, and there's alot of good info on there that TT owners tend to not even think of orlook into, perhaps it's a generation thing)

or is it a case of i'm not allowed to pass comment on the site now i'm on another??? the fact i'm on there makes no difference to me posting on here...?? or does it?? is it a Thow shall Choose one or the other moment????

P.S i'm still hating the BOLD... May have to zoom out in IE to correct it.. :lol: :lol: but then won't be able to read the text on the actual post :roll: can we not just have text in bold thats had a response since i last visited??? isn't that how it was before only new stuff was bold... and once viewed it went to noraml text??


----------



## Nem

I've taken action 

Topics you have visited should now loose the bold.

I will say I've not spoken to Jae about this and it might end up being changed again, but at least this way we can have a period of testing after the current comments to see if this simple change helps.

Thoughts please...?


----------



## T3RBO

Can't see any difference, although the site is now flickering when bouncing between threads.


----------



## Nem

I think it's quite a big difference actually.

Try a ctrl + F5 to hard refresh when on one of the forum sections, Mk1 topics for example.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Read a new thread then look :roll:


----------



## T3RBO

Nem said:


> I think it's quite a big difference actually.
> 
> Try a ctrl + F5 to hard refresh when on one of the forum sections, Mk1 topics for example.


Could see no difference as thread was bold before I read it then still bold after reading

Ctrl + F5 has just broken the forum for me... now have no ticks and no last read post 

Will try logging off and back on.


----------



## T3RBO

Okay first few threads have all the correct ticks etc but the rest, including threads I have not even seen yet are all unmarked (empty circle).

On a plus though my messages have just started working as wasn't getting anything up at the top, always said 0 new messages even when I had one or two unread in the inbox. Luckily I got e mail alerts.


----------



## powerplay

Nem said:


> I've taken action
> Topics you have visited should now loose the bold.
> Thoughts please...?


Thanks for trying but no, it doesn't work.

I visit a topic, reload the forum page and the tick on the left has gone but the topic remains in bold.
But now some topics with new posts I haven't read have the red tick but are normal type instead of bold.
VERY confusing [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

it's late - it's bed time. Na night forum [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## bigbison

dont like the new style


----------



## Smeds

Quite like it, but not the black side bars. Miss the Active Posts page.


----------



## ttsteve

SteviedTT said:


> Is it not possible to seperate the Mk1 section so that the stickies don't run into the normal posts?


I agree with this. Some simple shading would do the job so you know where the day to day stuff starts. Also, yes, I suppose we will get used to it, but I find the design a bit 'in your face', too bold for my liking. Also, capital letters are not so easy to read as lower case, that's scientifically proven! FWIW I'm from a design house background.

But anyway, it's great that effort is being made to improve the forum, and best of luck with it.


----------



## Spooks

Help I don't know how to put a picture in the small box, how do you make it 0 to 50k? I would also like to put a picture on the title page, how do you do it please.


----------



## A3DFU

you need to upload your pictures to an internet site (perhaps imageshack)
http://imageshack.us/

Then you can copy and paste the relevant destination into the appropriate boxes in your profile.

For the Avatar there are also various images you can chose from when you go into your profile. Hope this helps


----------



## Neil

Find the black side bars ridiculously annoying, what's the point of people having widescreen monitors? It's like watching TV in 4:3 when you've got a widescreen 16:9 :?

Don't like the bold either, it all feels a bit too "shouty" to me.

Nothing to do with the new look, but can we choose to have a version that doesn't load signatures, avatars etc? I don't know if that's an option you can create in phpBB?


----------



## A3DFU

Oh, and welcome to the madhouse, Spooks


----------



## Soban

Looks good but the scrolling is poor.


----------



## Guest

When is the picture re-sizing going to be sorted out? The site looks crap with cut off pictures and scroll bars!!!!!! :evil:


----------



## Charlie

manphibian said:


> When is the picture re-sizing going to be sorted out? The site looks crap with cut off pictures and scroll bars!!!!!! :evil:


+1 this is really doing my head in, I have pretty much got used to the jerky scrolling (don't seem to be able to update relevant drivers :-( but the pics look rubbish.

I am sure Jae will sort it when he is back from holiday 

Charlie


----------



## A3DFU

Lets hope so


----------



## ScoTTish

And hopefully the active topics link?

Missing this,


----------



## andyTT180

I dont like the new layout pictures dont show up properly and It doesnt seperate some of the recurring posts


----------



## m4rky

I dont know if its the new design but I am finding that I have to keep on logging into the forum  I never had to do that before

Either that or its my laptop :?


----------



## Guest

pretty long holiday, this :roll:

EDIT: Jae has been posting all this week on the A1 forum, but no response to this one? :roll:


----------



## sixdoublesix

3rd post and im sure others might have this problem, using a Macbook and the layout is distorted, added a pic to show you. Same thing happens on my iPhone 4.


----------



## lazerjules

The stickies amongst the other posts is still extremely annoying.

Still no resopnse from the management to everyones comments.

Hello, anyone there?


----------



## A3DFU

sixdoublesix said:


> 3rd post and im sure others might have this problem, using a Macbook and the layout is distorted, added a pic to show you. Same thing happens on my iPhone 4.


Yes, pretty annoying :?


----------



## Guest

Better get an Audi A1 then :roll:


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Can't see what the problem is. Other than the black side bars looks perfect to me & even those don't spoil the view. :? 
Stop moaning. [smiley=argue.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## lazerjules

I think Hoggy, that a large part of the frustration is that we were invited (page 1) to 'input'. Many people have, but there has been no response back to peoples input.

Overall, it's growing on me again, I have only one suggestion (which I think i fairly major), that I have posted a couple of times, if Jae replied and said, we can't do that, then well nuff said, but there has been no response from 'the management'.


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya,
Is it me or has the jumpy scrolling been sorted? Also the CF side bars have grown widthways.


----------



## kmpowell

lazerjules said:


> but there has been no response from 'the management'.


Please don't bundle us all into the same camp. I told Jae last Wed, and again on Thurs, that he needs to sort out this god awful template, and he said he'd seen peoples feedback and was looking into it.

Unfortunately Jae is the only one who has access to the templates.


----------



## A3DFU

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Is it me or has the jumpy scrolling been sorted?


It's you Phil. 
Mine is still as bad as on the first day of the new forum [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale

sixdoublesix said:


> 3rd post and im sure others might have this problem, using a Macbook and the layout is distorted, added a pic to show you. Same thing happens on my iPhone 4.


I don't get that at all and I'm using Safari on a MacBook Air. Have you got the latest version of Safari? If you have try emptying the cache...


----------



## T3RBO

*Just losing some of the bold and separating the stickies would keep me happy* :wink:


----------



## triplefan

*+1 on losing the bold and separating the stickies, please.*


----------



## lazerjules

kmpowell said:


> lazerjules said:
> 
> 
> 
> but there has been no response from 'the management'.
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't bundle us all into the same camp. I told Jae last Wed, and again on Thurs, that he needs to sort out this god awful template, and he said he'd seen peoples feedback and was looking into it.
> 
> Unfortunately Jae is the only one who has access to the templates.
Click to expand...

Cool, fair enough, thanks for the response.


----------



## powerplay

sixdoublesix said:


> 3rd post and im sure others might have this problem, using a Macbook and the layout is distorted, added a pic to show you. Same thing happens on my iPhone 4.


Yeah... but that's Safari and Macs for you - 1.9% of the entire user base - try a decent browser instead :lol:


----------



## markypoo

Can anything be done on the picture re-sizing? Lots on here and can only see half the pic :roll: No point adding any new ones
Another vote here for separating the stickies


----------



## Nem

The image resize and the separate stickys are both very simple mods to add, which seem to have just been forgotten when this template was created. They will return and any pictures already posted will automatically resize along with any new posts.

The new template was designed by an out of house design company who Jae commissioned to create a one off template for this forum, to make it stand out and not be something you can download and use on another forum anywhere. But this means it will take a little time for them to rework it before giving Jae back a version 1.1 with these couple of mods included and to also try and sort out some of the other tweaks which have been suggested from the feedback in this thread.

It's still only been 3 weeks since this template went live on the forum, so just hang in there and it will all be sorted out in due course.


----------



## lazerjules

Thanks Nem. You see that's all we needed, some feedback and to know that it's in hand.


----------



## triplefan

Nem said:


> The image resize and the separate stickys are both very simple mods to add, which seem to have just been forgotten when this template was created. They will return and any pictures already posted will automatically resize along with any new posts.
> 
> The new template was designed by an out of house design company who Jae commissioned to create a one off template for this forum, to make it stand out and not be something you can download and use on another forum anywhere. But this means it will take a little time for them to rework it before giving Jae back a version 1.1 with these couple of mods included and to also try and sort out some of the other tweaks which have been suggested from the feedback in this thread.
> 
> It's still only been 3 weeks since this template went live on the forum, so just hang in there and it will all be sorted out in due course.


+1 Thanks Nick, there that wasn't so hard was it


----------



## Guest

Also don't forget to set external links to open in a new tab, instead of re-directing the current tab if poss....


----------



## sixdoublesix

rustyintegrale said:


> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd post and im sure others might have this problem, using a Macbook and the layout is distorted, added a pic to show you. Same thing happens on my iPhone 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get that at all and I'm using Safari on a MacBook Air. Have you got the latest version of Safari? If you have try emptying the cache...
Click to expand...

Yep tried emptying the cashe and resetting safari, even upgraded it. works fine in Firefox.


----------



## sixdoublesix

powerplay said:


> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd post and im sure others might have this problem, using a Macbook and the layout is distorted, added a pic to show you. Same thing happens on my iPhone 4.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... but that's Safari and Macs for you - 1.9% of the entire user base - try a decent browser instead :lol:
Click to expand...

LOL im not getting in to that MAC vs PC debate... I hate being right all the time


----------



## Dash

I thought Apple products "Just work" :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Dash said:


> I thought Apple products "Just work" :roll:


I think the PC users have won that argument


----------



## A3DFU

I just ate an apple for breakfast/lunch :roll:


----------



## T3RBO




----------



## sixdoublesix

wallsendmag said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Apple products "Just work" :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the PC users have won that argument
Click to expand...

No virus on my mac and no anti virus installed.

Mac 2 - PC 0

Speaking of it just works, why did the forum change? Isn't many new features and as long as question can be answered then it works for me? Unless you like pretty colours?


----------



## A3DFU

T3RBO said:


>


----------



## dzTT

Whats the reputation point all about? or has it always been there and ive only just noticed? :lol:

Dazz


----------



## markypoo

Its a secret obviously :? or we would all have had it announced to us :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

Check this out guys
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=180830&p=1828157#p1828157


----------



## markypoo

:? :roll:


----------



## T3RBO

A3DFU said:


> Check this out guys
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=180830&p=1828157#p1828157


Funny but non the wiser


----------



## A3DFU

I think we may have to wait for Jae to answer this question :wink:


----------



## Dash

sixdoublesix said:


> No virus on my mac and no anti virus installed.
> 
> Speaking of it just works, why did the forum change? Isn't many new features and as long as question can be answered then it works for me? Unless you like pretty colours?


How do you know you don't have a virus if you have no anti-virus installed? 

The forum didn't work, it was full of security vulnerabilities, which was resulting in massive spam and an overhead for admins to keep on top of it.


----------



## richieshore

Dash said:


> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> 
> No virus on my mac and no anti virus installed.
> 
> Speaking of it just works, why did the forum change? Isn't many new features and as long as question can be answered then it works for me? Unless you like pretty colours?
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know you don't have a virus if you have no anti-virus installed?
> 
> The forum didn't work, it was full of security vulnerabilities, which was resulting in massive spam and an overhead for admins to keep on top of it.
Click to expand...

Mac's don't really get virus', it's one of their major selling points, it's not impossible for them of course, but very unlikely.


----------



## powerplay

richieshore said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mac's don't really get virus', it's one of their major selling points, it's not impossible for them of course, but very unlikely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Fact is Macs are still very niche, they're not mainstream enough for malicious virus writers to bother with. No doubt security flaws exist, its just no one bothers


----------



## Guest

Photo resizing sorted, and works really well with the zoom icon in the corner.

Good job guys


----------



## peter-ss

manphibian said:


> Photo resizing sorted, and works really well with the zoom icon in the corner.
> 
> Good job guys


That's good news. I've struggled with photos for a while.


----------



## T3RBO

Can the font now be fixed, with perhaps a zoom button for those that want the bold


----------



## xraytyd2

I just wanted to say thanks for all the hardwork you guys are putting into this forum. I have definately found it informative and great to see what other TT owners are up to with their cars. Great that you finally managed to fix the picture formatting as it was driving me nuts.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## lazerjules

Cool, the stickies have been separated from the main posts. Much Much better. Thanks TTF.


----------



## Ikon66

FYI 

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=181108


----------

